
Uber losses expected to hit $3B in 2016 despite revenue growth - marblar
https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/21/uber-losses-expected-to-hit-3-billion-in-2016-despite-revenue-growth/
======
sctb
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13216451](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13216451)

------
erickhill
My knee-jerk reaction to the shocking scale of losses reminded me of Amazon
during the dot-com days of the late 90s and early 00s. They seemed to bleed
vast sums of money every quarter. And now they seem absolutely rule online
retail.

Granted, it took a long time to get to this stage.

~~~
jsjohnst
The difference was Amazon intentionally spent every dime reinvesting in their
infrastructure and fulfillment pipeline. Uber is pricing themselves below cost
to gain market share. It could be a winning strategy for Uber, but comparing
them to Amazon is very superficial at best.

------
fankhawk
Google image search cab company owner and then explain where the billions in
profit are hiding in the system.

------
chrisgd
They will be wildly profitable if they can just outlast taxis and lyft...

~~~
claystu
i.e. they would be wildly popular if they just didn't have any competition?

~~~
astrange
Why would that make them wildly profitable? You have to find margins better
than a taxi company somewhere and not just assume they exist because it's an
app.

(I keep making this same post for some reason.)

